# Autoglanz Multi



## Josh0109 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi was wondering if anyone had used autoglanz multi degreaser at all?
If so what dilution did you use please.

Thanks.


----------



## Wade.K10 (Jan 3, 2019)

Hi,

Not used the Autoglanz degreaser so cannot comment on that. 

I have been using Screwfix no-nonsense degreaser and would highly recommend it.


----------

